# Anyone tether their flat panel TV?



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

Our 32" flat panel sits on a simple TV cart. We don't have an entertainment wall unit, so the TV is not raised up high.

I'm wondering whether it is a safety risk for our currently crawling 10 mo old when he learns to walk?

Has anyone had a bad experience with their TV being pulled down by their LO?

I saw one tether that attaches from the TV to the TV cart (rather than to the wall), which I would prefer, because our walls are made of plaster.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I would be more concerned if the cart on which the TV is sitting on is tipable. (is that even a word?) We have a small flat screen tv. Maybe 26 inches and it is on a short solid wood stand, I can sit on the front of the stand and it doesn't move. I "should" have the tv hooked to the stand (shouldn't we all) but beings they don't climb up there or mess with the tv I haven't really ever thought about it.

I'd say until he starts climbing up the stand as long as you can yank on it and it doesn't tip your fine until he tries to climb UP your tv stand.

But If your stand is very easily tipped I would secure it to the wall as it won't do any good to secure the tv to the stand if the whole thing with just come down on him yk?


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2003)

I would tether the cart/stand *and* the TV in your situation. I know flat panels aren't as dangerous as consoles and projection TVs but better safe than sorry is my motto.


----------

